# Mini : Mini Cooper S (2002-Present) 04 COMPACT 6-SPEED MANUAL POWER HATCHBACK ELECTRI



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $17,988.00*
End Date: Thursday Sep-20-2007 18:46:57 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $17,988.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

